# Betrug bei Online-Poker?



## gaußscheGlocken (21 September 2016)

Hi2all,

bin neu hier und hätte mal ne Frage:

Ich spiele schon lange als Hobby Online-Poker, habe auch schon einige Bücher gelesen und bei einigen Online-Coachings teilgenommen. Kenne mich also mit Wahrscheinlichkeit und Varianz etwas aus.
Mir kommt es immer wieder so vor, als ob manchmal etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

Ist es möglich, dass beim Online-Poker die Gegner Spyware haben, sodass sie die Karten der Gegner sehen können oder im voraus schon wissen, welche Karten auf dem Board kommen? Oder kann es sein, dass ein Pokerraum eigene Spieler hat, die er gewinnen lässt?


Über Antworten würde ich mir sehr freuen!

mfGauß


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2016)

Also ohne jetzt genauen Einblick zu haben - aber die langjährige Erfahrung hier im CB flüstert mir daß es mit Sicherheit auch im Netz seriöse Kasinos und dunkle Hinterzimmer gibt.
Nur klingende Namen und Klickibunti-Seiten haben sie alle, sind also nicht wie die früheren Hinterzimmer am Wirt mit der Klappe in der Tür erkennbar.
Allerdings wie man das von außen im Netz erkennen könnte - da muß ich gestehen habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Goblin (26 September 2016)

Die wollen alle nur euer Bestes! Eure Kohle


----------

